# how to pull a starter from a 01 500 sportsman



## mcmarkrazz (Aug 27, 2010)

im reading diffrent info and a little confused on my 2001 polaris sportsman 500 ho..do i or do i not need to pull the clutches to get the starter out to examine /replace it ? step ny step onfo would be great im trying to figure out if this is something i can do myself with-out specail tools ect. ty all 
also where are the bolts to be removed located ?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

get a 10mm wrench take out the 3 bolts the t on bottom that are a pain in the arse to get out and the positive on top and slightly tap it out the bike ..


----------

